# Can I move to Canada to work whilst my Work visa is being processed



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have recently accepted a job in Alberta - (signed my contract with my future employer). I have had a successful LMO application returned to me which took around 8 weeks to process. I am now in the middle of gathering all documentation for my work permit visa and noticed that this may take around 2-3 months to process before I can enter the country.

My worry is this - (I have waited for 8 weeks to have my LMO processed and now I will have an additional 8 -12 weeks to wait until I have my visa processed and returned to me) - I feel that to wait 16-18 weeks I may lose the chance to work with my future employment as they may feel it has taken to long to get me out and working.

I also found out that there is strike action within the Canadian Immigration which will delay my application even further. 

Has anyone got any suggestions on how I can speed this process up or is it simply a waiting game.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

If you have the job offer and copy of the LMO acquired by the employer you are permitted to fly to Canada and present these, and passport, to Immigration Officer at the POE. If all in order you will receive your work permit there.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

As above, if you have your job offer and LMO you can fly and gain the work permit from the port of entry. Ensure you have all paperwork filled and have an up to date police check done. 

You can then book your flight 

Good luck.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Lianth said:


> As above, if you have your job offer and LMO you can fly and gain the work permit from the port of entry. Ensure you have all paperwork filled and have an up to date police check done.
> 
> You can then book your flight
> 
> Good luck.


Not entirely accurate. Depends on the OPs home country and Visitor Vida requirements. E.g. a South African cannot apply for their work permit at POE and must apply for their work permit first. Without qualifying the passport the OP is traveling on the above posts are misleading.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Liam(at)Large said:


> Not entirely accurate. Depends on the OPs home country and Visitor Vida requirements. E.g. a South African cannot apply for their work permit at POE and must apply for their work permit first. Without qualifying the passport the OP is traveling on the above posts are misleading.



I based my comment on what we did. We had job offer and LMO and hopped on a plane and got our visa at the port of entry. That was my experience. I am not aware that it mattered where you were coming from.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Lianth said:


> I based my comment on what we did. We had job offer and LMO and hopped on a plane and got our visa at the port of entry. That was my experience. I am not aware that it mattered where you were coming from.


Your experience was as such because you are from the UK, which is visa exempt. Not all countries have the same situation and without knowledge of the OPs passport/nationality its irresponsible to just give out advice without qualifying its only from your experience.


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

As the OP lives in Scotland I am standing by my original comments. He can go to port of entry with LMO and job offer and relevant paperwork.

I apologize for offering wrong information on this occasion if he were from a different country.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Lianth said:


> As above, if you have your job offer and LMO you can fly and gain the work permit from the port of entry. Ensure you have all paperwork filled and have an up to date police check done.
> 
> You can then book your flight
> 
> Good luck.


Hi there - thank you for all your posts

I was wondering what sort of procedures you went through, documentations that you were required to provide, and the time frame it took to receive your works visa. Was there at any point in your mind that you may not get it.

Like i mentioned I have passed my LMO and my boss wants me there today if it was possible. Was this similar to your situation?

We are applying online at the moment, gathering all the relevant information. I just don't want to lose this once in a life time opportunity due to long processing times.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't understand "passed my LMO". Just what do you mean by that?
The LMO is issued by the Government to the employer.
As previously said, the LMO, an Offer of Employment and your Passport presented to the IO will get you your work permit ON THE SPOT. You could, in essence, begin working the same day after acquiring your SIN.
Many thousands have followed this process very successfully.
What are you applying for? There is no need for that. All good things will happen at your POE>


----------



## Lianth (Jul 25, 2013)

Rexel01 said:


> Hi there - thank you for all your posts
> 
> I was wondering what sort of procedures you went through, documentations that you were required to provide, and the time frame it took to receive your works visa. Was there at any point in your mind that you may not get it.
> 
> ...



As long as you have physically got your LMO and job offer in hand then you are fine. I filled in the temp resident forms for myself, partner and child, common law forms (marriage certificate if married), police checks, LMO, job offer, certificates (just incase) however, when we landed in calgary the only thing they looked at was passport, LMO and job offer. I got an open work permit based on partners job, and we were with immigration for approximately 20 minutes. Any questions they ask be truthful.

Our situation was the company used fedex to send LMO and job offer to us in the uk, once we physically had those two to hand, we booked one way flights to calgary. I filled the above paperwork in like I mentioned above, packed our bags, and jumped on the plane. We had no issues at immigration, and at no point did we think we wouldn't get it. 

We have been here a year, recently got an additional 2 years onto our permit, and are in the final stages of PR now. 

Also. FYI, when we came several other families came over to the same company, and they did exactly the same and got there permits at POE. Just as long as you have got your LMO and job offer you should be fine.


----------



## Rexel01 (Jan 19, 2013)

Many thanks for all the information - it has all been very helpful. I now fly out on the 26th October which is just around the corner


----------



## r05han (Nov 16, 2013)

Hi Rexel01,

Hope you have reached Canada and started working.

Did you travel with only job offer & LMO and got the open work permit at POE?
How was you experience with the work permit approval at POE?

I am in a similar situation.
I have got visitor visa valid for 1 year and my spouse has a valid Work permit for 1 year. We are expected to travel in next 2-3 months.
Before travelling I wanted to get an Open work permit as well.

After reading this thread I came to know about the option of getting Open WP at POE if valid job offer and LMO is ready at hand.

Please tell me your experience and any suggestions for my case as above.

Thanks,
Roshan


----------

